# Do white Poodles have skin problems?



## Mish17 (Jun 30, 2016)

When I was very young, we had a Bichon Frise and she had a lot of skin issues. I was wondering if white Poodles also have skin problems.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Not that I'm aware of. My white Poodle has nice, healthy skin. I think a lot depends on their individual immune system in some cases whether they're going to have environmental allergies, food sensitivities (often to grain) or inheritance I suppose to some degree. Then there are always parasites that can cause havoc.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodles can have skin issues, but I don't think think that it is particular to any color.
Out of 8 poodles, I had two with skin issues, a blue who had allergies, and an apricot who became prone to bacterial infections in her senior years. My other blacks, my silver, and my white had no skin issues at all.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

I work in a grooming salon, and whenever I wash a bichon, I automatically use hypoallergenic shampoo because bichons always seem to have skin problems. I haven't noticed anything like that with white poodles. Though they do seem to get sunburned pretty easily.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

No, white poodles do not have more skin problems than other colors. However, sometimes their skin is more sensitive to the sun or to developing brush burn from a slicker if you're a little too rough under the dryer.


----------

